# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  magia borras¡¡¡

## magomigue

esta mañana estaba haciendole un jueguecillo con el fp a un par de amigas y a su hermana chica, total...que termino de hacerlo y las dos amigas "Oh¡¡¡ que chulo y tal...y salta la niña chica...eso se hace con un dedo de mentira¡¡¡ y yo...... :shock:....flipa¡¡menos mal que a la niña chica no le echaron cuenta ...y despues me dice...a que es verdad que es asi??y yo...que va hombre como voy a tener un dedo de mentira...de donde has sacado eso?y me dice..."esque mi amiga tiene el magia borras y me lo ha enseñado"....eso no es normal¡¡¡ el magia borras de que va¡¡¡¡¡¡jejejejeje

¿que opinais sobre esto?¿os ha pasado alguna vez?

un saludo.

----------


## soyo4

A mi si que me ha pasado eso, y la verdad es que es una decepcion, pero si que es cierto tambien , que el FP del magiaborras es mucho peor que los nuestros, y usandolo bien, no lo notan ni quienes lo conocen.

Por cierto, de esto se ha hablado antes:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=magia+borras

Y no recuerdo donde, pero habia uno que en un mensaje dijo, que tras su juego (con fp) se acercaron y le dijeron, yo se hacer ese juego con un FP (dicho en modo profano) pero tu no se como lo has hecho...
Asi que como siempre dicen en este foro, practicar, practicar y practicar, y nadie notara anda.

----------


## magomigue

pero esque la niña directamente cuando estaba metiendo el pañuelo en el puño cerrado ya supo que juego era...y tenia 8 años¡¡¡


un saludo.jejeje

----------


## soyo4

A la niña seguro que le acaban de regalar el magia borras  :117: , si que es un fastidio, pero yo cuando conocen algun truco de los que hago (Cosa que me fastidia a mas no poder, porque despues de practicar y practicar, ver que no sirve para nada....). Lo que hago es realizar un truco diferente jsuto despues, y que no lo pillen (obvio) que no tenga nada que ver, y asi intentar limpiar la faena.
Y bueno, si claro, son 8 años, pero no es el fin del mundo, existen millones de personas en el mundo, y no creo que ni el 1% haya tenido el magia borras  :Wink1: 

Otro saludo para ti

----------


## magomigue

> existen millones de personas en el mundo, y no creo que ni el 1% haya tenido el magia borras


eso espero¡¡¡

un saludo

----------


## swaze

No se si el magia borras ha hecho mas bien que mal...(creo que lo que mas ha hecho es mal la verdad)

Ante esto solo encuentro una solución, descargar el fp lo mas rápido posible y lógicamente sin que se percaten de ello y dar tus manos a examinar.

----------


## hawyn yaur

a mi si me comentan lo del fp les digo:


eso, que va hombre, eso es una cutrada solo sale en el magia borras, eso no se usa nunca.

y se lo tragan xD

----------


## Kirk

> a mi si me comentan lo del fp les digo:
> 
> 
> eso, que va hombre, eso es una cutrada solo sale en el magia borras, eso no se usa nunca.
> 
> y se lo tragan xD


Jaja, excelente...

----------


## magomigue

y se lo tragan??jajaja...muy bueno¡¡


un saludo

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Por lo que cuentas te tubiste que llevar una decepcion no??

Vaya mal trago!! :D

----------


## magomigue

no veas, imaginate que una niña de 8 años te salte dicieno que tienes un fp...menos mal que las otras no se dieron cuenta...  :Oops:  

un saludo

----------


## Mago Manè

Y que tal si os buscais la vida para hacer el mismo juego de forma diferente, con los mismos elementos pero sin hacer los movimientos y rutinas que hacen TODOS los magos, cambiadlo solo un poco y vereis como ni huelen el F.P.

----------


## ignoto

> esta mañana estaba haciendole un jueguecillo con el fp a un par de amigas y a su hermana chica, total...que termino de hacerlo y las dos amigas "Oh¡¡¡ que chulo y tal...y salta la niña chica...eso se hace con un dedo de mentira¡¡¡ y yo...... :shock:....flipa¡¡menos mal que a la niña chica no le echaron cuenta ...y despues me dice...a que es verdad que es asi??y yo...que va hombre como voy a tener un dedo de mentira...de donde has sacado eso?y me dice..."esque mi amiga tiene el magia borras y me lo ha enseñado"....eso no es normal¡¡¡ el magia borras de que va¡¡¡¡¡¡jejejejeje
> 
> ¿que opinais sobre esto?¿os ha pasado alguna vez?
> 
> un saludo.


Esto pasa por usar el FP en público sin saber usarlo.

Yo lo he hecho a un palmo de la cara del personal y me han dicho:
"Mi marido hace eso mismo pero él usa un dedo de plástico".

Esa es la diferencia entre hacer un juego de magia y hacer un truco a medio ensayar y sin conocer la técnica adecuada.

¿Cómo se te ocurre hacer desaparecer un pañuelo sin enseñar las dos manos antes de hacerlo aparecer de nuevo?
(Se puede y se debe de hacer).

----------


## ignoto

> Ante esto solo encuentro una solución, descargar el fp lo mas rápido posible y lógicamente sin que se percaten de ello y dar tus manos a examinar.


No señor.
Se enseñan las dos manos bien claramente y, después, se vuelve a hacer aparecer el pañuelo.
Asunto resuelto.

----------


## ignoto

> a mi si me comentan lo del fp les digo:
> 
> 
> eso, que va hombre, eso es una cutrada solo sale en el magia borras, eso no se usa nunca.
> 
> y se lo tragan xD


Mejor no dar explicación alguna que una poco convincente.

----------


## Noelia

No entiendo nada. Este es uno de los efectos que más impresionan a mi público (los niños), y, de momento nadie me ha dicho que eso se hace con un FP.

Primero hago aparecer el pañuelo dentro de otro pañuelo, luego lo hago desaparecer poniendolo en el aire (y mostrando en ese mismo momento las manos vacías). Luego lo hago aparecer en un trozo de cartulina en forma de tubo, que enseño previamente para que vean que está vacía. Y finalmente lo vuelvo a dejar en el aire, mostrando las manos totalmente vacías.

En ningún momento del juego descargo el FP. Siempre lo llevo puesto.

----------


## Mago Manè

A eso me refiero Noelia, el mismo juego pero con un toque personal y por supuesto bien ensayado, aprended chicos de esta buena maga y dce la leccion que os ha dado, 

Deberes para casa de hoy:

-Practicar mas con el F.P.
-Leer mas magia y hacer menos el burro sin saber.
-Escribir cien veces "voy a hacer caso a Ignoto".

 :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Fijaos qué detallito:




> Primero hago aparecer el pañuelo dentro de otro pañuelo, luego lo hago desaparecer poniendolo en el aire (y mostrando en ese mismo momento las manos vacías). Luego lo hago aparecer en un trozo de cartulina en forma de tubo, que enseño previamente para que vean que está vacía. Y finalmente lo vuelvo a dejar en el aire, mostrando las manos totalmente vacías.


¿Cuantas veces hemos visto (y, por tanto, lo han visto los niños) a magos sacar un pañuelo del bolsillo y hacerlo desaparecer en el puño? 'Cienes y cienes'. Sin embargo, lelga Noelia y hace aparecer un pañuelo de dentro de otro... Ese detallito, esa ruptura de 'lo de siempre' ya crea un cambio en la mirada del espectador. Luego hace desaparecer el pañuelo dejándolo en el aire para llevarlo a una cartulina....... etc.

No digo que sea original (hemos visto apariciones en biletes enrollados y similares), pero es, como decía Mané, un toque un poco diferente que ayuda a quitar de la mente del espectador la posibilidad de existencia del FP

Todo ello sin contar con los consejos de Ignito sobre 'hacerlo bien'.

----------


## swaze

YO sinceramente, desde que me ocurrió aquello deje de sentirme seguro con el FP, puede que fuese por una mala presentación, o puede que solo lo dijese el chaval al azar, no tengo ni idea aunque juraría que no se notaba y solo pareció percatarse el. pero me dejo un muy mal sabor de boca.

Lo que dices de mostrar las manos vacías y luego hacer aparecer el pañuelo seguramente hubiese sido lo mejor pero no se me ocurrió.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Lo que dices de mostrar las manos vacías y luego hacer aparecer el pañuelo seguramente hubiese sido lo mejor pero no se me ocurrió.


Claro ejemplo de que muchas veces *no estudiamos* (me incluyo) lo que vamos a hacer de manera conveniente.....   :Wink:

----------


## BusyMan

> llega Noelia y hace aparecer un pañuelo de dentro de otro... Ese detallito, esa ruptura de 'lo de siempre'



Ejem... eso es más viejo que pintar en las paredes...

----------


## Mr Poza

Si hay mucha gente que cuando haces un pintaje te dicen que eso es porque hay cartas que cambian con el calor, pues conociendo el FP, lo mas facil es que si haces desaparecer un pañuelo(sea con o sin FP) van ha decir que es por el dedo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> llega Noelia y hace aparecer un pañuelo de dentro de otro... Ese detallito, esa ruptura de 'lo de siempre'
> 
> 
> 
> Ejem... eso es más viejo que pintar en las paredes...


Prueba evidente de que soy mucho más joven que Ignoto o el Ruso........

(Y de que he visto poca magia con pañuelos...  :Oops:  )

----------


## magomigue

> pues conociendo el FP, lo mas facil es que si haces desaparecer un pañuelo(sea con o sin FP) van ha decir que es por el dedo.


eso fue lo que me paso a mi; no esque vieran el fp ni nada sino que la chica ya sabia que existia eso y lo dijo porque era la forma que ella sabia de hacerlo.


un saludo

----------


## ignoto

> ...que la chica ya sabia que existia eso y lo dijo porque era la forma que ella sabia de hacerlo.
> 
> 
> un saludo


La chica sabía hacerlo cómo lo hacen los profanos.
Por eso se inventó la carga posterior y la enseñada de dedos.
Por desgracia, eso no sale en ningún libro.
Hasta dónde yo sé, solamente se puede aprender de otro mago o en un vídeo (no está en DVD y no sale en youtube) de Roderic Hoffman.

----------


## ElGranDantón

Joder, pero si la gente conoce la existencia del FP no se puede hacer nada... Intentar ocultarlo lo mejor posible y ya está.

Es como si a Tamariz le haces el juego del cochecito. Pues hombre, digo yo que sabrá cómo se hace jeje.

----------


## ignoto

> ****, pero si la gente conoce la existencia del FP no se puede hacer nada...


Se puede hacer la carga posterior y la enseñada de dedos.

----------


## Kirk

> ****, pero si la gente conoce la existencia del FP no se puede hacer nada... Intentar ocultarlo lo mejor posible y ya está.
> 
> Es como si a Tamariz le haces el juego del cochecito. Pues hombre, digo yo que sabrá cómo se hace jeje.


La cantidad de gente que conoce la existencia del FP no es relevante... los podes contar con los dedos de una mano.   :Lol:

----------


## darkness

> La cantidad de gente que conoce la existencia del FP no es relevante... los podes contar con los dedos de una mano.


Pues tan tan pocos no son... en mi anterior trabajo, una vez hablando con un compañero salió el tema de que yo estaba en una escuela de magia y me dice el tio "¿ah si?, que bien, a mi me salía de lujo el truco ese de hacer desaparecer el pañuelo, el del dedo de plástico. ¿Sabes donde me puedo comprar uno?"

Imagínate mi cara... flipando en colores me quedé  :shock:

----------


## swaze

> Iniciado por magomigue
> 
> ...que la chica ya sabia que existia eso y lo dijo porque era la forma que ella sabia de hacerlo.
> 
> 
> un saludo
> 
> 
> La chica sabía hacerlo cómo lo hacen los profanos.
> ...


nunca había odio hablar de esa técnica, y buscando no encontré nada, el vídeo no se comercializa? porque parece interesante.

----------


## Cuasimago

> Es como si a Tamariz le haces el juego del cochecito. Pues hombre, digo yo que sabrá cómo se hace jeje.


Seguro que si alguien se lo hiciese, Tamariz iba a disfrutar del juego con la boca bién cerrada. En cualquier sitio se aprende algo.
El que sabe un juego, lo disfruta. El que no lo conoce intenta cazarlo y si lo hace, te lo chafa.

Y como bién dice ese ser malévolo y aterrador que pulula entre las sombras, el FP es invisible a un palmo de la cara del publico.+

 :Wink:

----------


## ElGranDantón

Sí claro, Tamariz no es un impertinente que te dice: "yo lo sé hacer". Es más precavido, jeje.

Es como cuando te van a contar un chiste y dices: "Ya me lo sé" o "Yo lo cuento mejor" Jaja.. Esa gente me pone nerviosa. Por eso cuento pocos jejeje.

----------


## Grafologox

Que levante la mano, el que de peque tuvo el magia Borras.

Bien, me temo que no habra muchos brazos en alto ¿verdad?

Al fin y al cabo los crios de hoy no tienen derecho a sentir el gusanillo
a edades tempranas...
Que malos malosos son estos de Borras ehh... 

Sabeis lo mas triste para mi...
Comprobar que la mayoria de los que todavia tengan la mano en alto, ya
se olvidaron de que algun dia, ellos tambien fueron niños de 8 años.

Un saludo

----------


## Iván Manso

Gracias a Magia Borrás soy mago. Es un juguete que considero IMPRESCINDIBLE en cualquier centro comercial. Muchos de los magos que ahora hacemos magia (no trucos) fue el primer y único contacto que podiamos tener con este bello arte. Como ha dicho nuestro amigo, no privemos de ese placer a las nuevas generaciones.

Viva el Magia Borrás (y sucedáneos)

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Iván Manso

Ah, otra cosa. En el segundo Magia Borrás que me regalaron (sí, tuve dos distintos) venía un FP... blanco como la nieve, grande como el solo, duro durisimo... bien, con ese FP yo hacía magia. Sí, no lo veían y me sirvió de reto (con el incoveniente de: poneros ahí todos) Con el que uso ahora... uff, como lo diría, es como comparar el ADSL con el modem... 

Un saludo

Iván Manso (Recordando esos duros y bonitos comienzos)

----------


## gilbert-magic

Todos atrapen a Borras para degollarlo!!!! je je je

No la verdad yo no creo que Magia Borras sea una juego malo para los niños ni para los magos, si esta mal que incluyan algunos juegos como el famoso FP pero de ahi en fuera yo creo que todo lo demas esta bien para que se empiecen los grandes magos!!!!
     De hecho yo me inicie de lleno con un set de magia que tambien traia un FP pero ni sabia ni para que era   :Wink:   pense que era para algun gag o algo asi pero como quiera era muy grande para mi pulgar y decidi tirarlo o no se que hice con el pero aun asi era de muy baja calidad...
     Al inicio del tema mecionaban que la niña descubri el secreto.... eso pasa a menudo y lastima que MAGO MIGUE no haya tenido una buena respuesta para esa niña....
     Yo almenos hubiera 1. decirle a la niña que estaba equivocada 2. quitarme el FP y mostrar mis manos vacias 3.empalmar la seda y aparecerla SIN FP...
      Claro que si se manipular bien y me siento seguro lo hago pero como veo que magimigue apenas empieza no se puede esperar mucho de el y lo digo como consejo ehhh!

P.D.1. Solicitemos que quiten el FP de Magia Borras y otros sets de magia...Muy dificil  :Wink:  
P.D.2. Usen Finger Tip y otros...

----------


## jms0063

Hola a Todos
Yo no tuve el magia borras pero tuve uno que para mi era mejor porque no era tan comercial, se llamaba "Fantastic Show" y traia mogollon de trucos, incluso a veces vuelvo a mirar el libro de efectos para recordar aquellos maravillosos años (os estoy hablando de hace 20 años por lo menos ).
Y me sirvio para que por lo menos tuviera el gusanillo de la magia latente en el interior.

P.D.: De todas formas, que niña mas repelente (sin querer ofender), si en lugar de disfrutar de la magia, esta pendiente de pillarte el FP.

----------


## hawyn yaur

> Iniciado por hawyn yaur
> 
> a mi si me comentan lo del fp les digo:
> 
> 
> eso, que va hombre, eso es una cutrada solo sale en el magia borras, eso no se usa nunca.
> 
> y se lo tragan xD
> 
> ...



si tu lo dices...

----------


## magomigue

> Claro que si se manipular bien y me siento seguro lo hago pero como veo que magimigue apenas empieza no se puede esperar mucho de el y lo digo como consejo ehhh!



gracias...me alagas.... .como me tomo yo este consejo de que no se puede esperar mucho de mi...?? 
me imagino que tu eras demasiado buen mago incluso cuando estabas empezando...


un saludo.

----------


## gilbert-magic

Ps Bueno...

La verdad no te voy a decir que era bueno... era buenisimo (segun mi publico) y no es por ser arrogante pero la verdad que cuando hacia un efecto antes lo estudiaba varias veces, lo pracicaba frente a un espejo y siempre desde pequeño me preguntaba lo mismo... "que puedo hacer si me descubren el secreto" (aunque no lo creas) y siempre trataba de anticiparme ante esas situaciones, como improvisar con otra cosa o inventar algo para que "el secreto" tuviera logica (bueno como te lo digo no es tal cual como lo pensaba)...

Ahora ya se me han ocurrido varias mas cosas en caso de que se descubra un efecto....

Magomigue:lo unico que te digo es PRACTICAR!!! es un "alago" no te ofendas

----------


## Salduba

Pues la verdad, es que es una putada lo del fp, pero bueno, si practicas y es fp es bueno.....Yo he visto dar el sitio donde va el fp a examinar, la gente lo ha tocado y no se ha dado cuenta. Eso si, el fp costaba 30 euros.

Asi que la calidad de los gimmick cuenta (pero cuenta en caso de que lo conozcan), si no lo conocen solo cuenta la practica.

un saludo

----------


## magomigue

> Magomigue:lo unico que te digo es PRACTICAR!!! es un "alago" no te ofendas



no pasa nada... :mrgreen:

----------


## Noelia

> P.D.: De todas formas, que niña mas repelente (sin querer ofender), si en lugar de disfrutar de la magia, esta pendiente de pillarte el FP.


Porque estén interesados en saber cómo funciona, no tienen que ser niños repelentes. Creo que es normal que sientan la curiosidad de saber cómo se han hecho los efectos, sobre todo si les gusta la magia. A nosotros nos pasa lo mismo y creo que, en un niño, sentir curiosidad y ser despierto no es malo. Por mucho que nos fastidie, a veces.

----------


## Kirk

Pero una cosa es interesarse en como funciona algo y porque no, volverse muy fastidioso... y otra es tener un pre-conocimiento de como funciona el juego y gritarlo a los 4 vientos...

----------


## Noelia

> Pero una cosa es interesarse en como funciona algo y porque no, volverse muy fastidioso... y otra es tener un pre-conocimiento de como funciona el juego y gritarlo a los 4 vientos...


Por desgracia, hoy en dia a los niños no se les educa para que tengan respeto por las cosas. 

En general, son muy materialistas y les importa un pito todo. Están acostumbrados a poner la mano, pedir y que se les ceda todo, por consiguiente, tampoco van a respetar algo que nosotros si hacemos.

Es una pena, pero esos diablillos son las nuevas generaciones. Gracias a Dios, no todos son así.

----------


## Rafa505

Claro..., seguro que antes los niños te veían el FP y se callaban.

----------


## soyo4

> Claro..., seguro que antes los niños te veían el FP y se callaban.


No lo creo, los niños no se callan nada, y mucho menos algo asi, en el que poder demostrar a sus amigos lo "listos " que son, si no lo hacen los adultos, mucho menos van ha hacerlo los niños. Bueno, esta es mi humilde opinión de novato.

Un saludo

EDITO: ESte es mi mensaje numero 50, tras 2 meses en el foro, POR FIN.

----------


## Rafa505

Lo decía por el mensaje de Noelia, en el que dice que si los niños de ahora hacen esto o lo otro.
Opino igual que tú, soyo4.  :Wink:

----------


## Noelia

> Claro..., seguro que antes los niños te veían el FP y se callaban.


Deberías definir ese  "antes" que has mencionado. "Antes" cuando.... ¿ayer? ¿el mes pasado? ¿el año pasado? ¿hace diez años?

No creo que haya dicho ninguna mentira en mi mensaje, aunque tampoco he dicho que los niños de "antes" no eran así.

----------


## Rafa505

Mi "antes" está tan claro como tu "hoy en día".
Los niños de "antes" son los que según tú, tenían respeto por las cosas y no se les cedía todo.
Cuando dices cómo son los niños de "hoy en día" será por que los de "antes", según tú, eran distintos ¿no?. 
Igual es que tenías ganas de criticar a la juventud de "hoy en día", como es la moda.

Yo no he dicho que hayas dicho mentiras.

----------


## Kirk

> Iniciado por Kirk
> 
> Pero una cosa es interesarse en como funciona algo y porque no, volverse muy fastidioso... y otra es tener un pre-conocimiento de como funciona el juego y gritarlo a los 4 vientos...
> 
> 
> Por desgracia, hoy en dia a los niños no se les educa para que tengan respeto por las cosas. 
> 
> En general, son muy materialistas y les importa un pito todo. Están acostumbrados a poner la mano, pedir y que se les ceda todo, por consiguiente, tampoco van a respetar algo que nosotros si hacemos.
> 
> Es una pena, pero esos diablillos son las nuevas generaciones. Gracias a Dios, no todos son así.


MUCHA gente es asi...(no solo niños) lo mejor es no encontrarselos... aunque es bastante dificil...

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Igual es que tenías ganas de criticar a la juventud de "hoy en día", como es la moda.


No hay que tomarse las cosas como ataques personales. "La juventud de hoy en día" siempre es diferente. Ese impetu y esa energia que desbordan, sumada a la ingenuidad del que normalmente no ha vivido mucho, siempre asustan a las generaciones mas mayores. En todas las epocas ha sido así.

Los niños ahun no han llegado a la juventud, están en la infancia. La disciplina que se les exige hoy en día es menor, en general. Eso es evidente. Yo no digo ni que sea peor o mejor. Es una situación diferente. Antes un niño indisciplinado era la excepción. Hoy en día es muy abundante. Antes un niño que asistía a una función de magia se atrevía a hacer menos cosas de las que se atreve ahora, siempre generalizando.

----------


## Noelia

Gracias Manel, veo que por lo menos hay alguien que me entiende en este foro.

----------


## Grafologox

Noelia, los niños de hoy son materialistas, por que los padres son
consumistas, decimos a los niños... "no mientas" y despues les decimos que 
los reyes existen.

Nosotros (los adultos) somos responsables de como aprenden a sentir y vivir
la vida. 

Tienes razon en que son unos diablillos y no todos son asi...pero recuerda 
que tu o yo, si estamos capacitados para cambiar eso, ellos no.
Son solo niños y bastante faena tienen ya con ello. 

Por cierto, menos mal que los niños de hoy, no son como los de antes...

Un saludo

----------


## Noelia

Está claro que los adultos somos los responsables del comportamiento de los hijos. 
Vamos eso lo tengo....clarísimo. Soy tutora y cuando ves a los padres sabes perfectamente con qué niño encajan. Parece increible pero es así.

Trabajo con adolescentes, así que la información es de primera mano. De hecho, estoy en el  mismo instituto donde yo estudié cuando tenía 13 años y mis propios compañeros (algunos ex-profesores míos) me lo dicen: qué cambio ha hecho esto... nada que ver de cuando tú estudiabas.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Por cierto, menos mal que los niños de hoy, no son como los de antes...


Grafologox, me gustaría que explicases esa afirmación que haces.

Todo en la vida cambia, y yo en general creo que avanzamos a mejor en muchos aspectos de la vida. Yo digo, menos mal que no vivimos como antes, por que tenemos mas comodidades, mejores asistencias sanitarias, mejores rentas. Por que "menos mal que los niños de hoy no son como los de antes"? Yo creo que son como los de antes, con una educación un poco diferente.

----------


## lugosi

> ... decimos a los niños... "no mientas" y despues les decimos que 
> los reyes existen.


Esto sí que es demagogia... ¿Qué quieres decir con esto?

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Iniciado por Grafologox
> 
> ... decimos a los niños... "no mientas" y despues les decimos que 
> los reyes existen.
> 
> 
> Esto sí que es demagogia... ¿Qué quieres decir con esto?


Grafolox, es una broma o lo dices en serio?    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

